

Free (Creative Commons) Book on How To Do Proofs - plinkplonk
http://www.people.vcu.edu/~rhammack/BookOfProof/index.html

======
fourspace
I had to look at the domain twice to make sure I was seeing it correctly. I
grew up in Richmond and VCU (Virginia Commonwealth University) is
overwhelmingly known as a great art school; its other disciplines are seen as
average at best.

To see a mathematics textbook from VCU appear on Hacker News was a welcome
sight indeed!

~~~
habitatforus
I was also excited to see VCU on HN. VCU has come a long way from were it was
20 or 30 yrs ago.

Though, it's still a great art school.

------
ibejoeb
Not free, but don't forget Polya: [http://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-
Mathematical-Princeton-Scien...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Solve-Mathematical-
Princeton-Science/dp/069111966X/)

------
tychonoff
This is a very nice book.

------
chalst
Useful resource. It doesn't stress enough the value of direct proofs for
intuition enough to my liking.

Example: in section 6.4, it is easy to prove that 6a^2-2a+7 is even iff a is
odd, and the direct proof gives a better intuition that the proof by
contradiction and contrapositive proofs described.

------
gregschlom
Also, "Mathemathics for Computer Science" course from the MIT has a very nice
introduction on proofs. Excellent book:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1935049>

